# First stage of my layout complete



## cosmos2002

Hi All

The first stage, the upper level, of my 3 level layout is complete. please have a look here

http://trainsinmaltaorg.ipage.com

please feel free to tell me what you really think.

H


----------



## midlifekrisiz

wow and i thought mine was big.....nice job there sir nice one indeed :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

WOW!! That is some great detail on the rock formations and also the rest of the layout.


----------



## coupman35

oh my god now that a layout and 1/2 nice work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is quite a layout, great job! Can't wait to see the progress shots!


----------



## Carl

Exceptional model talent, thanks for sharing.


----------



## billshoff

There is no end to the talent on this forum. Nice work!


----------



## cosmos2002

Uploaded some pics.


----------



## Big Ed

WOW, Cosmos, that is one heck of a layout, ditto on what everyone else said.:thumbsup:

Two giant Helixes too, great work.
One heck of a mountain you have there also, it looks like one of the structures on it in one of the pictures is going to fall off of it. 

This picture,










Great work do update please. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... ditto to everything above. Fabulous cliff work. You've risen to unprecedented model RR heights! Well done! Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Fighterpilot

Fantastic creation there. I think your artistic talent may exceed your engineering prowess. What a great idea to have the dam in front of the backdrop, appearing to hold back the lake in the scene. Fantastic. Can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## Ren

WOW. Spectacular. Nice Touch on Mary in the Grotto by the way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The pictures were too good to hide, I put them in-line.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks guys.

will keep updating regularly.


----------



## sjm9911

Great work. I love the guys putting up the bilboard. The cliffs are amazing. Real nice!


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

HI started work on the mid level tracks. The track will go around the outside of the mountain over the kit bashed viaduct bridge and round the other side. full explanation on the website.

cheers

H


----------



## tjcruiser

Those "rusted" bridge towers are superb!

What's the building in the background? Train station? Power plant of some type? It has a neat look to it.

Thanks for the updates,

TJ


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks
it's a scratch built power station. have a look at the website


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Those "rusted" bridge towers are superb!
> 
> What's the building in the background? Train station? Power plant of some type? It has a neat look to it.
> 
> Thanks for the updates,
> 
> TJ


That is a Dam there tj, see it.

Great work, how big is the room your building in?

One thing I noticed is how the heck would you get into the Helixes if you have a problem?


----------



## cosmos2002

hi

the room is 12ft X 10. the helixes are open at the bottom and there is a large opening in th baseboard. It was designed to take a small step ladder so i can go up above the castle and village.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice job! The mountains are stunning.


----------



## tjcruiser

Oh ... I see the dam structure now ... ties into the building, of course. Very nice!


----------



## eljefe

Lots of interesting work. My single favorite part has to be the interesting bridges.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi

The work continues. Left side of the layout nearly finished. Have a look.


----------



## Ranger

that is some great detail work.


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi all.

River is ready. Next step is landscaping near the power station and the installation of a cable car. With this ready I can take the tracks across the river and finally start the laying of the main station and yard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you use the little paperclip icon on the full reply window, you can put your photos in-line. I did it for you, but it's less work for me if you do it.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Cosmos excellent work.

Love the boats and water scene. :smilie_daumenpos:
Are those boats handmade or from a kit, nice details in them.
Why did you do this here like this?
Did you mess up while doing it?











Not the seam but the wave pattern, I think if all the waves ran the same way you could have hidden the seam more.

But regardless, excellent work, love your layout. 
The shot looking up the canal under the bridge is nice, love the detail on the bulkhead & shoreline, great work.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi. Thanks

What happened is that the sheeting had finished so I had only a few pieces left. Now I received a new sheet. Replaced. The boats were a very crude plastic kit off eBay. Lots of work to put them together but at least the result is not bad.

Paperclip used...

Mod Edit: Paperclip didn't work, you have to click on the "Insert All" after clicking on the paperclip.


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> Hi. Thanks
> 
> What happened is that the sheeting had finished so I had only a few pieces left. Now I received a new sheet. Replaced. The boats were a very crude plastic kit off eBay. Lots of work to put them together but at least the result is not bad.
> 
> Paperclip used...


I thought maybe you made it separate and put the waves on wrong.
Either way it still looks good. :thumbsup:

After you used the paper clip and the pictures uploaded, you can go back to the box your typing in and hit the paperclip a second time and click insert (or if you only have one picture just click the paperclip the second time and click on the attachment, with just 1 picture you won't see the insert I am talking about) and your pictures will be shown in the thread and others won't have to click on them to see.

So
1, click paper clip and the upload box opens
2, find picture and upload, make sure it uploads. Then minimize that box, If it doesn't upload most likely it is too big.
3, go back and click the paperclip again
4, then click insert or if it only 1 picture click on the attachment showing there.

It then should show up in your thread and everyone will see it instead of clicking on it to see.

I thought maybe you had carved the boats out of wood. 
They look good. :smilie_daumenpos:
The whole layout is great. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Done. Thanks d
For the tutorial and patience

H


----------



## Big Ed

How about some old tires mounted/attached on the bulkhead pilings to act as bumpers for the boats that tie up?

Do they do that with tires over there?


----------



## eljefe

This is Europe. They're called "tyres" over there! 

I like the material used for the water surface to produce the "wave" look.


----------



## cosmos2002

Tyres it is and yes they are used. I will try and find some slot car ones off the net as I like the idea.
Cheers
H


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Next... just finished installing a cable car between the mountains. Took about 20 hrs to get it set up and running relatively smoothly. The model is a heavily converted old BRawl model which had definitively seen better days. Everything else, including the panoramic lift, is scratch built.



































I have uploaded a video of the whole thing in operation. Link below.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update 2*

Some more......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I made your YouTube video a live link, that's really cool! :thumbsup: It's looking great, keep up the good work!


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi

Thanks for your constant support and encouragement.:appl:


----------



## eljefe

That's pretty neat. Do you manually change its direction or does it automatically stop and reverse?


----------



## cosmos2002

No it changes automatically.

The motor is housed in the upper building. 2 levers stick out on either side. As the cable car hits the lever it operates a reversing switch and the polarity of the motor is changed. Very fragile mechanism which took hours to set properly as everything is dependant on tension alignment and angle between buildings.


----------



## Big Ed

Love it! :appl:


What is next?
A few hot air balloons that actually float around the layout? :thumbsup:

What did you use for the lift cables?

I now see that the one house on the cliff that I mentioned was too close to the edge is a deck. :thumbsup:
Did you move it back in and add the deck since I mentioned that?


----------



## Blackout

Very nice! Love the cable cars!


----------



## cosmos2002

Lol big Ed.:laugh::laugh:

No balloons planned but I have a few surprises left.
Not sure which lift you are talking about. The scenic lift is copper wire and the cable car is thin braided steel.

Moved the house and added the deck. That is why I love feedback. Helps one stay on his toes and correct silly mistakes which would otherwise go unnoticed.


----------



## Big Ed

Yes, the cable car lift, you have another lift somewhere?

Some model hot air balloons would look good floating over your layout somewhere.
Find some in N scale and hang then with a real light fishing line like 2 lb test. Then you wouldn't see the line. Maybe add a HO balloon one too, that way you get the "forced perspective" look.

Or a maybe a blimp? (dirigibles?) (airship?) I don't know what you would call it.
Tyres = tires? 
Like the Zeppelin? :thumbsup:

Love your work, you ought to charge admission and open it to the public. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

You do know what I am talking about when I say Hot air ballon right?

Like this,


----------



## cosmos2002

I have a small scenic lift taking people up to the staging platform of the bottom cable car building.

Actually it is not a bad idea. They can be filled with a perfect helium, air mix and they will float about at a fixed height.

With guys like you around I will be about a hundred yo when I finish this layout. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> With guys like you around I will be about a hundred yo when I finish this layout. :laugh:


Sorry, but I am always thinking my mind can't stop! :smokin:


What is your hurry?
Are you going to charge admission? 

Heck it looks like to me, that you must think a lot too by the looks of your layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

I do think a lot about what i can do to the layout. I am always on the look out for things to integrate.

I have already done some Recco on the internet over my coffee. The real models are very expensive but if you get creative.... paper models galore. These would 
Be perfect for the high up ones. Already downloaded the patterns.


----------



## crimsonrs2k

Wow amazing


----------



## Big Ed

They would look good, I think maybe a smaller one way back over a mountain would make it look like it is off into the distance. 
Around a 45 minute drive from me they have a balloon festival. They been doing it from the 70's.
I have not been to one in a while, they get bigger every year. 
I used to go every year then it got sort of boring so I stopped going.

Now they got over 60 balloons that go up, all different sizes and shapes.

Check out some of the different balloons if you want.
Click on photos.

http://www.balloonfestival.com/

Do you have any balloon festivals where your at?


----------



## cosmos2002

Lovely. They are beautiful. You got me hooked. I have already found miniature wicker baskets and flickering fire leads. I have patterns for various sizes and shapes. Would be perfect for those quite moments when my back just cannot take the contortions of the layout anymore.

No unfortunately it is not in our culture. They are enormous and require vast open spaces. malta is a very small island in the med and obviously we have a lot of activities related to the sea. I have been to a couple of festivals in Paris though.

For a little info on where I come from visit http://www.visitmalta.com . It makes for some interesting reading.

Cheers
H


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi all
After an idea planted by Big Ed took root I have added some colour and movement to the layout by adding hot air balloons. The small ones are plastic painted by me. The big one is all paper. I downloaded the gore pattern off the web, glued the pattern x 8 to thick card and painfully glued everything together. Finally the balloon was covered by gift paper.
The moon behind the castle is a night light I found on eBay

What do you think Big Ed?


----------



## Big Ed

Excellent! :appl::smilie_daumenpos:

Now you need someone to paint that whole wall blue with clouds. 

What did you use to hang them? 
Fishing line? A real small line something like 2 lb test is almost invisible.
( 2 lb test is a real light fishing line, I don't know if you know what I am saying.)

But they look great, I like the depth perception from the different sizes.

That one better get some hot air into it!
It looks like it is going to crash into the mountain!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> For a little info on where I come from visit http://www.visitmalta.com . It makes for some interesting reading.Cheers



Looks like a nice place to live.
I would guess that the crime rate is way below the rate here in the States.
More of a laid back atmosphere then the hustle and bustle of the East coast here in New Jersey. It is dog eat dog, go, go, go, hurry, hurry, hurry. 

I love the sea, scuba diving there looks great.
You dive? Are there an abundance of underwater wrecks to dive to?
Any hidden treasure from pirate ships hiding under your water? 
Maybe some old Spanish Galleons hiding under the water filled with gold doubloons? :thumbsup:

I guess you fish then? You know about real light fishing line I mentioned for your balloons.


----------



## Southern

After looking at your great work. I need to get off the Internet and get to work on the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Excellent! :appl::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Now you need someone to paint that whole wall blue with clouds.


You want blue sky for baloon flights.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks for the comments. Yes I need to do something to the walls......just haven't the hearth to get down to it..yet.

Can't complain. The med life is great. 8 months of summer,mild winter great food and surrounded by the most beautiful blue sea in the world. Plenty of underwater caves and some wrecks make great diving. A medical condition and a terrified wife put an end to my diving career but yes used to dive and snorkel a lot in my youth. Crime rate is the lowest in Europe.

The islands are small though and traffic in malta can be a bit hectic. 
for the weekend i just head to the smaller of the 2 islands gozo. I have a house there and where my layout is.When it all gets too much and I need a little space I just jump in my car and head to Italy which is just 2 hours by fast ferry.


By the way, got some work done on the mid level track and the tunnel beneath on the right hand side. Will post good pics when finished.


----------



## tandrschaefer

best layout I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Ranger

Excellent work!!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

I love that red steam engine. If you don't mind me asking where and what brand is it? I just mite need to buy one.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi all

Thanks for your comments, suggestions and feedback.

The engine you are asking for is special roco edition, dcc with sound called elegance.

So I got to paint the room as suggested and I am very happy with the result. I used a multilayer technique.

What I did was first paint the whole room white. Then first layer very light blue paint mixed 50 50 with water and applied it. The result is that the white underCoat shows through in faint patches in certain areas. As I moved towards the ceiling I kept adding a few drops of dark blue paint to the mix with the ceiling being the darkest.

The result is a clear blue sky with a faint haze in certain areas giving it an authentic look. This eliminates the need to paint in clouds which, being 2D always look unrealistic. By the way the idea was my wife's who is an artist.
Unfortunately the pics do not do justice or render the idea but here they are.


----------



## Big Ed

Your right the pictures don't show the true color, but I see what your talking about.
I see the blue peeking out in one of the pictures. :thumbsup:

Maybe try holding a light at different angles to capture the true color. 
I know what you mean as my pictures don't come out looking like what you are seeing with the naked eye.

How the heck did she get to the wall to paint?

Has she ever done any sponge painting? Being around the sea you must have some good sponges to use for sponging in some clouds? But you don't really need them. What you have compared to before is a cleaner look too.

Let see....thinking..... maybe some seagulls painted on flying around in the air?
How about painting a few more balloons off in the distance on the wall? When they do the show here the whole sky is filled with them. Just a couple of thoughts.

Looking great. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. It was I who painted the walls not her using an extended contained roller. My wife has what we call the bishop syndrome. She blesses the corner stone and returns to bless the finished project.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi all
Another update. Finally got some work done over the holiday and an other major milesone acieved. I have finally routed and connected all the rails. Just temp to check eveything. Allworked like planned, that is after 3 days of ironing out the kinks, shorts and a thousand other problems. You can also see the turntable and roundhouse in my small yard. Rails connected and tested but the turntable is a future project.
Below are a few pics of the status and a vid of one complete circuit using on of my most temperemental of my machines to make sure that all the circuit is ok









































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrcncN4NkY4&feature=youtube_gdata_playerYT]" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## wingnut163

nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking good, that's going to be an impressive layout when you finish! It's pretty impressive right now.


----------



## trains galore

Hi there!
Just wanted say awesome layout!
Love all the bridges, they look fantastic!
Really cool how there's kind of two levels to the whole thing.
How long have you been working on it?
Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## sjm9911

I haven't checked this thread in a while! Great progress. Love the balloons. Man, nice! At least it was only a thousand other problems! Any more and it would have been trouble. Nice details from the trestles to the mountains


----------



## DT&I

just looked at your website and watched the newest vid (the track check), and just awesome  A lot of love has went into that so far


----------



## cosmos2002

Thank you all for the encouragment. I have been on this project for a year and a half putting in around 10hrs a week and I figure I am about a third of the way through.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi
Just a quick update. I have now started to move down from mid level, laying the track with ballast and finishing the scenery. Took a few experiments to get the colour of the ballast I wanted but am happy with the result. Track is not yet weathered. I will do that last in one go.


----------



## trains galore

Looks awesome:thumbsup:
Great layout, just keeps getting better


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Cosmos looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Let me know when you run out of things to do, I will try and think of a few more ideals for you. 

How about a road system that the cars and trucks actually ride around? :thumbsup:
Too late now huh?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi all
Thanks for the comments.
No big ed I did think about it. In fact the roadway was designed with the car system in mind but I opted out. To have a realistic system was just too expensive. The cars move around too fast and for me are not realistic. Having said that when I first saw them in germany some years back I bought a starter set of a scenic tourist bus designed like a train which I will use in my little village.


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know how the roads work, but I would think some of the electric guru's here could think of a way to add electronic gizmos to slow them down.
I do remember seeing the cost once, I didn't like it. 

Animation makes the layout really come alive. But it does come with a cost!:smokin:

I like the the landing strip on the Hamburg layout.

You see these?


----------



## njrailer93

thst is one awesome layout. hands down excellent job. it would be cool if you could retrofit like a go pro camera and we could watch the trains go through the tunnels =)


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi

Yes I visited the wunderland some 2 years back. Airport was being built back than. That is one awesome layout. Camera on trains is in my plans. Now now but.


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I visited the wunderland some 2 years back. Airport was being built back than. That is one awesome layout. Camera on trains is in my plans. Now now but.


I wonder how much money they have in their layout? :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

The airport alone cost $1.5M.


----------



## trains galore

1.5M JUST on the airport
That's incredible, would love to go see it though


----------



## cosmos2002

If you get a chance do. You will not see anything like it anywhere. They get over a million visitors a year.......if I remember correctly to date they have spent 20m and it keeps expanding every year.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Hi
Started layong the tracks on the south side. Fitted, ballasted,landscaped and weathered.


----------



## wvgca

that's coming along quite nicely..
I like the way the rocks and shrubbery turned out for you..


----------



## SRV1

Wow! This is awesome! I really liked the water scene at night. The way the lights reflect on that canal looks real. Damn. The transparent stained glass print for the church was a great idea. Great tip. Keep up the good work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update. tip*

Hi
A number of persons have emailed me asking on what I use to scratch build my bridges, on what holds the poly up in the mountain scenery etc. Today I will share with you a couple of tips on how to use discarded materials to create landscapes and bridges etc.

My favourite providers and wholesale inporters mainly foodstuff and domestic appliances. These usually have tons of waste that is perfect for use on a layout.

So I need to build a high level overpass to connect a third track from my lower mid level track board to the tram station on the right. Here I will lay a tram track that will go round my little town which is the big hole you see in the pic. The tram will run at high level and connect to the main station.









So I went to a foodstuff wholesaler and got me a large sheet of corrugated plastic. This plastic is the backbone of my layout. It is smooth on both sides with honeycomb in the centre. Extremely strong and rigid enough to backup all the polystyrene in use before sticking it on the layout. This plastic is available in wholesale warehouses that import bulk winebottles, pickle jars and any type of glassware. This is used as a seperator in pallets.








Secondly I got some thin plywood from the same supplier. This wood is used in boxes that fruit is shipped in








Lastly a trip to a my favourite domestic appliance wholesaler for some corrugated carton cut in strips. These guys have wood frames and hard carton in all shapes and sizes and are a treasure throve.








Cut in strips and sprayed








What a lovely I beam it makes. No?

Now I cut the plastic to size, backed up by the wood cut to shape. This will give extra rigidity. Downloaded a few texture sheets from the net, millions available for free, and covered the plastic. Glued the corrugated carton strips on the edge and added a central support. A little rust weathering on the beams and presto..a high level tram overpass made of steel and concrete.















What do you think? Will update with the track laid out and landscaped.


----------



## wingnut163

nice work with the items. looks real good.

could you put some of the sights that you get the texture sheets from, or do you just google it?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi
What I do is google in images and find one. Example concrete texture and save the picture. Then I open it with office excel, reduce the size, copy and paste it and fill an a4 sheet. Then I print.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi all.
So the tram line that will eventually take us from the village to the main station is laid down and tested. Not fully landscaped yet but both stations are ready.


----------



## jesteck

I have nothing I can add to what's already been said. Outstanding work.


----------



## Big Ed

Hello Cosmos,
Looks great, I love the old look you built into it. :thumbsup:

Did you scratch build all the fencing around the station?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi 

Thanks to the both of you. The small station is kit bashed. Split in ha,f, raised etc but the fence I got from ebay.

Cheers

H


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi
Just uploaded the latest pictures from my layout. The high level tram station and the main station are ready complete with lighting. Link below.

H




http://trainsinmaltaorg.ipage.com/progress-2.html?m


----------



## golfermd

Really cool! Love the way you "cut" the mountain away for the bridge stations in the upper part of the layout.


----------



## trains galore

Wow! Great layout, it's always an inspiration to me to go and try to improve my own
Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. Will keep updating the website so do return.


H


----------



## Big Ed

Looking great Cosmos.

A lot of work, the station came out great.
Rivet, rivet, Is one of the stairs support posts a little crooked? The left one in the picture?

Love the water area.:thumbsup:
You fixed the water some from the first pictures that I questioned? You don't have pictures on your site of the fix?
Love the balloons floating around, good ideal. :thumbsup:
Love the whole thing. :smilie_daumenpos:

On your site you say, More to follow........Hopefully, that is.
You have to continue? :smokin::appl:


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi big ed

Thanks for the comments.coming from someone with a sharp eye as yours they are always most welcome. Yes it is crookedbecause it is not yet glued in place. Will fix in the future. I will update the pics next weekend with the water fix as well. Yes I will continue but it requires such concentration......


----------



## dlbraly

:thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi
Started work on the village. Be patient with me as this is going to be quite a lenghty thing. I have a faller carsystem vehicle. It's a scenic train that goes roung the village. Hence the whole village will be elevated on a plastic sheet for 2reasons. 1 it will let me embed the steel guide wire easily and second it will elevate everything up to the level of the tram tracks which will be covered with cobbles. The hole in the middle will featire more buildings an will be a swing down panel for access. Dig the town major inthe balcony?


----------



## trains galore

Nice work! Really like the lighting too!
Sounds like an interesting project


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

So the village work goes on. Laying out the central board(where the access hole is). Every thing is temp . Just having a feel for the layout.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Putting some light inside the buildings. I use soda drinking sticks or straws whatever you call them fixed in holes in the baseboard. This will keep the lights at the correct height.


----------



## Magic

Well this is discouraging, your temporary looks better than my permanent stuff.   :dunno:
Great idea with the soda straws for lights, will keep this one in mind.

Looking great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks magic although you have a nice layout too and the tips for making trees are the best I' ve seen around. Will try them for sure.


----------



## Big Ed

Hello Cosmos, the straws are a good ideal.

How about something, maybe a tinted plastic for inside of some of the windows so that some are looking like the room is vacant, dark?

I found this picture to illustrate what I am trying to say.
See your last picture of the building on the left? Every window is lighted, what I am saying is somehow make a few unlighted?

It is up to you, they do look nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

You like the example I found?
Sort of reminds me of your layout. 
Notice the tires on the bulkhead?:thumbsup
(Photo of Bergen in Norway.)
Edit, re sized the photo.


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi big ed
Good to hear from you.

You are right and I had already thought about it. I will block some windows. It is quite easy to do. I hav'nt forgotton the tires yet. As I move from the village to the right hand side I will finish the canals.


----------



## cosmos2002

*UPDATE : village*

Got in 4 hrs of uninterrupted work and this is as far as it takes ypu. One side of the village complete. The guide wire for the faller car system is embedded in
the plastic, the whole area is covered with textured cobbled stone sheets and the lighting, including flood lights installed. Some landscape and there we go.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi to all. Got to finish the back end of the village complete with cobbled track. Had I known that this would take me 4 hours I would have avoided it. Also have a look at the youtube clip of the test run for the faller car system. This is the only area with a wire embedded so it is quite short. Not really worth the expense and effort but there you go. The cars are very delicate and the battery lasts half an hour will a full nights charge. Nice for friends to see and back in the box really.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Sorry can't get youtube links to show. Trying here
http://youtu.be/aaWwcwzyQZY
http://youtu.be/WR-268vshUc

if you can see these let me know. I'VE BROKEN A SWEAT TRYING.

Cheers

H


----------



## Big Ed

All I always say is, Looking Great Cosmos.:thumbsup:

Where do you get the models of the buildings you use? Sorry if you already said this, I didn't feel like searching the whole thread. I am in a lazy mode right now. 
They are models right?
Who's the maker?

What else you have planned in the future for your RR Empire? 

Notice in the picture of the waterfront I posted, all the tires on the dockside look to be all white?
What do you think? 
Someone painted them or do they have tires like that over there?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi and thanks for your constant support.

The models are by european manufacturers faller and vollmer but I insert a laser cut paper model sometimes. These are by metcalfe and superquick.

The buildings are quite expensive so what I do is measure the area required, go on thier websites and choose the model. Then on ebay and find one used at one fourth the price!!!


Next is the central portion of the village. It will have an illuminated carthedral with stained glass so stay tuned.

The tires are painted white in europe because in the north, on rivers and canals it getd really foggy. Painting them white helps you see the edges of the dock, or so they say.

Cheers

H


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> The tires are painted white in europe because in the north, on rivers and canals it getd really foggy. Painting them white helps you see the edges of the dock, or so they say.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


You think they would use the reflective florescent paint then.
The white tires remind me of the old automobiles that used to run them.

I am always tuned in. :smilie_daumenpos:

Though sometimes I might be short on time and don't comment right away.


----------



## cosmos2002

Always welcome.

Cheers 

H


----------



## Ranger

Looks great as always.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks ranger.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update scheduled station shops*

Hi
first of my tram station stops fitted and tested. The stops are from heathcote electronics. This is the simple one which just shuts electrical power. They have more advanced models that slow the trains

http://youtu.be/KCI3gtRvNMA


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Finally the left hand side, all 3 levels, are finished. That means that two thirds of the layout is finished.
Here are some pics and details.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update2*

Some night shots


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Cosmos, the church is just right with it's towering steeple for the town. 
Does it have bells that ring too? :thumbsup: 
Nice it even has stained glass windows.:thumbsup:

I just noticed....does that town lift up out of there in case you need access?

The whole layout looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:
What is next on the to do list?


----------



## Magic

Looks super nice. Great details.

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi

Yes the whole town drops down. Just 2 wire connections and 4 swing latches and it leaves an area that can take a step ladder.
nrxt on the list is the rh side. The farm area and the tracks there. A lot to do there as the tracks at mid level are not landscaped.


----------



## Big Ed

Nicely done with the drop down town, you can't see it.
I had to look at some prior pictures and saw there was a hole there before you added the town.

I figured that you might have done a lift up or drop down there.
Nicely done.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks Ed. Much appreciated.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Just had some feedback on the website email.

A person commented that the village square looked a bit barren. He also wanted to know where the faller car system was going to pass in the square.

This had already been nagging me so off to ebay and I found a pre assembled monument that matches my cathedral and some figures I had painted some time back and installed everything.

I stopped the faller carsystem in the square so it's route is evident

Thanks for the feedback the square does looks better. Just uploaded a few pics. 

Full high quality pics can be found on the website http://trainsinmaltaorg.ipage.com/


----------



## Magic

All I can say is WOW :appl: :appl:

I just spent 45 minutes or so going through you website.
Great imagination, workmanship and attention to detail. Amazing. 
The night scenes are beautiful. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks magic. As you know from your own layout it takes a little imagination and dexterity and huge huge amounts of time. I calculate that the layout will be totally finished in around a year, year and a half. My biggest worry is what then. I love running trains but the joy of creating something from nothing, looking at the before and after pics , as you well know, that feeling is just amazing.


----------



## Big Ed

Cosmos said,
Just had some feedback on the website email.
A person commented that the village square looked a bit barren.

Tell him it is a masterpiece in progress! Rome was not built overnight!

It did sort of look like a ghost town. 
Details make it come alive, huh? :smilie_daumenpos:

You mean you have the Faller system all over the layout? Or just in town? I might have to go back and re read the whole thread when I have the time.

What is a site seeing train doing riding around in the square on the cobblestone?
It needs some rail? :dunno:

How about some real water, like a fountain, in whatever that thing is called in the towns square?:thumbsup:

As always, Nice Cosmos.....very nice! :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

Nah, he was right. Looks heaps better now. The faller car system is in the valley so on both sides of the canal only. What you call a scenic train is faller car system. These are popular in europe in touristic towns and villages. They are basically powerful diesel cars built to look like small locos but run on tires. No. Water is definetely out. Too much wiring everywhere.

Cheers

H


----------



## icolectto

Very good work. You have a great eye for detail and a wonderful talent.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Shadowplayer

cosmos2002 said:


> Finally the left hand side, all 3 levels, are finished. That means that two thirds of the layout is finished.
> Here are some pics and details.
> 
> View attachment 38803
> 
> 
> View attachment 38804
> 
> 
> View attachment 38805
> 
> 
> View attachment 38806
> 
> 
> View attachment 38807


----------



## cosmos2002

*next*

Hi all

For all those who are following, and those who have asked what next, this is it. The right side of the canal but with the mid level track area as well. This are is less developed than the left so will take me mlre time.

The area closest to the canal will feature a service road, farm buildings and houses, and pastures with farm animals. The area with the big hole will have a drop down panel with cultivated farm land. Of course the mountain side, tracks and landscaping will have to be done all along. Projected finish in this area will be 1 to 2 months, god willing that is.


----------



## trains galore

Wow nice progress:thumbsup:
I like how the track crosses over each other, makes it looks more interesting!
I wish my layout was this good haha:laugh:
Thanks for posting the pictures, enjoying watching this layout progress


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

So enough looking at the village. The rest of the layout is waiting. Started on the right hand side. There is a lot to do here as even the mid level track and road has to be done. Started on the lower side though as under the roadway is the faller carsystem guide wire. The whole circuit is now almost complete.

Laying the road already gives this area another look but enough for this week.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Started work on the right hand farming area drop down panel and it turned into a recycling exercise. The paths are real soil mixed with matt transperent lacquer. The bushes and fruit are foam. The ploughed field is corrugated carton painted brown and the hay strands are the bristles of a coconut fibre broom. The wind mill I bought on ebay in pieces and with a blown motor. Put it all together and there it is.

























This os how it looks in it's place. The surrounding areas are half finished.









And this is a small clip of the windmill in action.

http://youtu.be/wTxbGoH2kJI


----------



## Big Ed

Cool, Cosmos. :thumbsup:

Have you kept track of your time and $$$ as you go along creating your masterpiece?

And also, an early MERRY CHRISTMAS or HAPPY HOLIDAYS to you. From this side of the globe.
What is Santa going to give you?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hija. Thanks.
as to time well.. it's been 2 and a half years, around 700 hours of work and I calculate 3.5K. Which considering the size of the layout is not extraordinary. The trick is to do a lot yourself using recycled material and using papermodels in the backround.

A happy christmas to you too and a healthy and prosperous new year to all members and visitors of this forum.

Ps. I would love a pair of new knees because after an hour crounched under the baseboard it takes me an other hour to walk straight again.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Hi
started planning the area left of the farm. This has to be a removable panel. Baseboard here is reinforced to take my weight. Due to lack of planning the ceiling lights I left in the middle of the room and this is the only area I can access. Also standing on this area I can reach the bridge between the mountains.
















So first step is to cut a piece of hard plastic sheeting which we be the base. I have distributed all the builings so I can plan the positions of all the lights. This photo will also help as when I cover the area with paving all the markings will disappear.


View attachment 39594


The panel needs to remain flat on the baseboard and easily removed. This presents a challenge in that I must have only 1 hole and loom going down through tne baseboard. Therefore the underside needs to be grooved to allow all the wiring to lie flat.









And finally the top part is covered with paving sheets.









Next step now is to attach all the lights.

Cheers.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

cosmos.....
ABSOLUTELY TOP-NOTCH!!
The drop-down for the "cultivated land" is FANTASTIC!! Allows for "rotating" crops, depending on the season!!
My 4X8 switch yard layout sure pales in comparison.....!!
Re: knees...I hear ya!! My "yard" will be 48" high, so not TOO much of a stoop-down....I have one of those mechanic's dollys --- lots easier than kneeling!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly....and ON TIME!!


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi

The dolly you will need. With a large amount of lights comes a lot of wiring so you spend a lot of time under thd baseboard.

I could not find any pictures of your layout. Where is the thread located?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

No pics yet......I'm just gathering parts and finalizing the design!!
I'll be posting pics as work progresses....
My New Year's resolution (to myself) is to have the project completed by June...being retired, on SSA disability, my $$ has to stretch a LOT farther than it used to...so the work will go in stages...the table should be done by the end of January -- assembled, with roadbed/track in place.....then....detailing!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly....and ON TIME!!


----------



## cosmos2002

Good. Keep us informed. Any help required you will find it in this forum.
2 points though to keep the price down. Recycle and plan.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Managed to get in a few hours of work on the removable panel between the canal and the farmland. Managed to put in quite a lot of movement in a small area. I still need to finish the roadworks for the faller carsystem. Next I will move east towards ghe station which is the biggest area left where I need to finish. I will be involved in evrything as there is track work, landscaping, rock work etc.


----------



## cosmos2002

Some detail pics.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Hi all. I have just installed 2 hidden 3W LED lights amongst the rocks to enhance them during the night scene. They look better now but I will keep tweeking until the moonlight effect cpmes out.

I wish all thd followers of this thread a very happy and prosperous 2015.

Henry.


----------



## Ranger

as always great work!!


----------



## Magic

A very prosperous New Year to you comos. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Big Ed

As always.....looking good man. :smilie_daumenpos:

I thought I would run this by you.
A member who used to post here was building an S scale RR a few years ago.

He was using saved coffee grounds for a field on his layout, some details here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=39006&postcount=292

His whole thread is here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3893&highlight=coffee the above link is post #292 about using the coffee, there are more about using the coffee.

Now I can't find the picture I wanted to show you, but he ended up placing the coffee onto the layout then he covered it with grass. 
The picture I was looking for was after he covered it with grass he tilled (plowed) the field to make it look like it was freshly turned like your field is.
But the result was different then yours as the coffee grounds gave it the rich dark brown look of a freshly ground field. 
It looked good, but I can't find the picture now?:dunno:
I wish I could find his picture to show you.

Not that your field doesn't look good, I figured I would just show this to you as you do like to recycle things for your layout. And the rich dark brown color of it tilled (plowed) made the field really pop out in the picture.

Lights look good!
Moonlight.....cool.:smilie_daumenpos:

And.........A Happy New Year back to you, from this side of the world. :smokin:


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi big Ed. l shall go through this thread and see how he is doing it. Always open to new ideas. Thanks.
Magic,Ranger..thanks


----------



## Dward

Just amazing


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks


----------



## cosmos2002

Finally managed to get some hours in. I managed to finish 2/3 of the layout Including the mid level track with weathering. Below are some pics.

















Pics below are a small cargo depot near the station.


----------



## cosmos2002

last 2 pics and the link.

















The link: http://youtu.be/cNh3X1JaJEY


----------



## Fire21

Really nice. The lights add a lot to make it look more real.


----------



## Televue101

That is A really cool looking Layout Great job!


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Hi all. Put in a couple of hours this morning, It's a bank holiday in Malta, and managed to finish another area. This is a three level pass with tunnel. Managed to finish it all including a removable panel. This is the one with the livestock and trees. when removed this will help me stand on the benchwork to reach the upper level. To start with I have included a before pic of the area.

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

A couple more


----------



## Fire21

Cosmos, that's really nice work. I love the pasture up against the rock wall. The yellow dabs of color in the pasture are a nice touch. The fighting rams are awesome! LOL...you could add a few brown dabs for some cow and horse pies!!


----------



## cosmos2002

Lol.:laugh: would smell them everytime I saw them though.......


----------



## icolectto

Looking real good. Keep it going ! !


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## dsertdog56

Nice job!


----------



## cosmos2002




----------



## vwrabbit

Absolutely fantastic! You could charge admission to that layout! Looks like you might finish before 2099. ;-) And if I'm ever in Malta... 

Tim


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. I just might finish but there are weeks of work yet to be done that is hidden. But happy about the progress. And if you ever make it here.....welcome.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

So I have now started work one of the last 2 areas remaining. The mid level arches and the bottom 3 tracks on the right hand side.

Ballasing, weathering and landscaping.

























In the mean time whilst everthing is drying up the arched bridge is wired up.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Finally the arched bridge is put in place.......

















.........and lighted.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Cosmos, though the rocks in the first picture look like they could drop off and end up on the tracks causing a train wreck.

I wonder why your pictures didn't automatically re-size, like they set up the site to do?:dunno:


----------



## tjcruiser

Great work (again), Cosmos. The European city feel makes me want to crack open a nice bottle of red wine!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## cosmos2002

No worries big Ed. The wall Has to fall before those rocks move. 
Cheers TJ. It is 20.45 here on a Sunday evening and that is precisely what I am doing. I will drink for your health.


----------



## cosmos2002

*update*

Hi all. been some time since I last updated but i was going through a rough patch. Things have now quited down and I attacked another section. Just a Metre of track left and the mainline will all be ready. In the meantime enjoy the update. 

Remember the area marked X. This pic was taken 2 years ago....








This is how it looks now


----------



## cosmos2002

And a few more...


----------



## Magic

What happened to the X, I don't see it anywhere?  :laugh::laugh:
It was such a nice X I was going to put one on my layout.

You sure do beautiful work cosmos. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Lol. Good one. Got even me confused for a second there.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice as always. :smilie_daumenpos:

Do/can you still use that door in the back?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi. Greetings from Malta. Yes of course. That is the room door. 

I have not forgotton the white tyres on the canal. I have managed to lay my hands on some. Will do them later and post the pics.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Hi all.
Finally the mainline is connected and I can run trains..........
below are a couple of posts woth the moment of triumph and a couple of video links of the trials. Sorry for a long post but hope you will enjoy. As usual high res pics available on the website.


----------



## cosmos2002

Some more....


----------



## cosmos2002

Finally found a half decent moon that goes well with my moonlit scene.


----------



## cosmos2002

And the links.

https://youtu.be/hHfsIIJswBc

https://youtu.be/NpoJ1LIDWew

Note that the complete run takes 5 minutes. Given half a minute seperation beyween trains will give me room to run 8 trains simultanously in confort.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Cosmos, what did you do with the balloons?
Or are they in another corner?

I did not watch the video's yet, I will check them out later.

Nice touch with the statue in the mountain, lighted up too.:smilie_daumenpos:
Is that a recent addition, or was that always there?

The white tyres/tires was just a suggestion, why did you buy some?
You could have just whitewashed some up? 
They sell white tires? For hanging on the bulkheads? Or for vehicles?

As always, looking good.:smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi big Ed. Nice to hear from you. Both the grotto and the baloons are still there and have been for some time. The tires I salvaged from vehicles that I came across that are too modern for my layout. Have a look at the videos later and give me your feedback.

Cheers
H


----------



## Magic

That is just super nice. Trains running :appl::appl::appl::appl:

Congratulations, hope you uncorked a bottle of your favorite adult beverage. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

How high is the top level of track, looks to be about 2 meters? 

The videos are great but I'll bet nothing like seeing it in person. If I'm ever in Malta..... :smokin: 

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Hey Magic, thanks. It is 2 metres and you are welcome.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Update*

Getting slowly bolder. Running 2 trains, a tram and a trans europe express on the upper level. Got a headache trying to follow all of them.

Sorry but my video taking prowess leaves a lot to be desired!







This is the link just in case the one above does not work
https://youtu.be/lnK-dav5FaY


----------



## Big Ed




----------



## cosmos2002

Today is a sad day indeed. Early this morning marked the passing away of my father in law. A true friend and the only other person to share a passion for my layout. He was the person who produced the expanded polystyrene in blocks which I used for rocks. A loss of a friend indeed. May you ride god's express train to heaven.


----------



## Fire21

My condolences to you and your family, Cosmos. It is indeed difficult to lose friends and relatives, especially those with whom we share some common interests.

I pray that your grief is short and remembrances last forever. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## icolectto

Sorry to hear about your family loss. Remember the good memories will always be with you.


----------



## Patrick1544

Wow! That's some Helix or two!


----------



## cosmos2002

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Magic

Very sorry to hear of your loss, condolences to you and all members for your family. 
Your friend has left you a great reminder of his life and he will live on in your memory as well as the layout he helped create. 

Magic


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I wish I could have that kind of space to build a layout with that kind of setup. I must say I'm a little jealous at all that 

Looks amazing though! Don't stop on my account! LOL

-J.


----------



## trains galore

Wow lots of progress since I last visited!
The moon looks fantastic on your layout! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. Finally had the courage to go back into the room and have set my mind to finish. Started work on the switch gear of the fiddle yard. Will post pic updates asap.


----------



## Magic

GREAT to see you back comos. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
Hope things are going OK for you.

Magic


----------



## RonthePirate

One beautiful layout! I haven't seen scenery reach those heights before.
And that trestle/bridge! Talk about perilous views for the people in the cars.
I didn't read back (too lazy) What country does that represent? Austria? Germany?
Maybe Romania?


----------



## Big Ed

Cosmos, I must have missed the post about your Father in law passing away way back when.:dunno:
Sorry to hear of your loss, my condolences to you and the family.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thank you all for your comments. It is a german layout with poetic licence as my favourite machines are roco and most of them are german. The likes of faller etc make your lofe easy for buildings.

Big ed thanks for your kind comments.

So here goes. Started on the last part of the layout, the yard. Early days but you may already have an idea of how it will look.
















and here is a clip of the roundhouse and turn table in operation. Click on the link to watch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuW-5hpyd1E


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> Today is a sad day indeed. Early this morning marked the passing away of my father in law. A true friend and the only other person to share a passion for my layout. He was the person who produced the expanded polystyrene in blocks which I used for rocks. A loss of a friend indeed. May you ride god's express train to heaven.


It sucks to lose anyone, especially one who was so close to you and shared the passion for the trains. Good to see your back at it, maybe he is looking down and watching.

Just a few thoughts I was thinking.

Do you have any train clubs over there like we do over here?
How about the better half, didn't she paint for you or something? She is not into the layout at all?

I don't know if I asked or if you mentioned this before, do you have hobby shops where you can go and buy supplies or do you buy most things over the internet?
If you have some hobby shops maybe you can find another modeler to hook up with to share your passion of trains. 

How about starting a model RR club yourself, in memory of the deceased? Use his name "xxxx xxxxx Model RR club"?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi big ed. No clubs in malta and although there are plenty of hobby shops, train stuff is not stocked. The hobby is not diffused. Do not get me wrong though. I love working alone on the layout. I have quite a stressful job and my room helps me unwind. I am also very particular and I prefer doing everything myself.

Cheers.


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> Hi big ed. No clubs in malta and although there are plenty of hobby shops, train stuff is not stocked. The hobby is not diffused.* Do not get me wrong though. I love working alone on the layout. I have quite a stressful job and my room helps me unwind. I am also very particular and I prefer doing everything myself.*
> 
> Cheers.


I guess I am the same way. 
About the only peace and solitude I get is down in my dungeon, it is just me and the spiders and an occasional mouse.


----------



## cosmos2002

:laugh::laugh::laugh::appl:


----------



## Big Ed

You never saw my story about the mouse?

It was around 11:00 pm and right around Christmas time and I was closing up the RR for the night. I was picking up things and putting them away and I looked down on the floor for anything I might have dropped.

Right down by my foot on top of my slippers I had took off looked to be a ball of lint from the dryer. I reached down and picked it up and was going to toss it in the trash and the ball moved in my hand!
I opened my hand and there was a little baby mouse looking up at me sitting like in a begging position with it's little front feet up in the air in front of it's chest. It looked so cute and it was around Christmas time I couldn't kill it. And...it was just a baby.
I got an old shoe box and put it in it and fed it some water and crackers. 
I took it to work and let it go in the fields, I called it the Christmas mouse. 

I found the thread with my Christmas mouse, 
post #3 in here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21562&highlight=baby+mouse


----------



## cosmos2002

No did not see it before. Good one:laugh:


----------



## cosmos2002

Got a couple of hours work done this weekend. Lights ready in the roadhouse and fitted those 2 nice wall lamps on the exterior. Fitted also the turnouts signal lights.


----------



## cosmos2002




----------



## cosmos2002

Then I fitted these plaza lights. Have around 10 of these to place aroind the layout. They give off heat though as they are not led so I wired them so to dim them.


----------



## cosmos2002

And lastly I started the embedded tracks in the concrete platforms in front of the roadhouse. The tracks were weathered as well


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice work


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## trains galore

Love the plaza lights! Could you tell me what manufacturer makes these? I've never seem them before but certianly a nice touch, especially on the turntable.


----------



## cosmos2002

Check here.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/HO-White-Six-...a-Light-6V-T55-10pcs-/361290090419?nav=SEARCH

There are now new ones out with led lamps which are even better than mine.


----------



## jlc41

I have spent the day looking at this amazing work. Absolutely fantastic, wonderful skills. I will visit often to see how you progress.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. Much appreciated. Feel free and if you have a question just ask away.


----------



## brob2k1

I just spent two / three days going through this thread from the first post to the last. The work is beyond amazing. The square reminds me of Munich a bit.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. It does a bit. The buildings are a replica of true german buildings and up close are wonderful. That is why primarily I went for a german themed layout. Glad ypu enjoyed keep returning. I still have a lot to do.
Do not forget to have a look at the website. Many more pics and detaied views.


----------



## cosmos2002

Started work on the buildings and structures that will populate the yard. I have decided to finish all buildings first and then finish ballasting and landscaping.

In the mean time the turn table is finished with gravel and railing and the roundhouse with the side bricks and lights.


----------



## cosmos2002

Managed to get a couple of hours. Lighted buffer stops and a diesel filling station. Next the coaling station.


----------



## Magic

Really starting to take shape and looking good. 

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. A few more hours and it is finished.


----------



## cosmos2002

Latest addition.a coaling station.


----------



## trains galore

Very neat!
Amazing details there, even workers shovelling out some coal! :thumbsup:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.. Managed to buy a bunch of figures dirt cheap so it will be very populated when finished.


----------



## cosmos2002

A diesel getting it's fill and another getting provisioned with coal. This is the level of movement I have planned. Again a long way still to go but slowly getting there.


----------



## cosmos2002

*Let the landscaping begin.....*


----------



## cosmos2002




----------



## cosmos2002

And this is the before pic.


----------



## Fire21

Looking very good, Cosmos! I like the flood lights around the turntable. Good luck with your scenery and landscaping. :appl:


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks fire.


----------



## Magic

That scene looks SOOOOO good with the lights lite, amazing work Cosmos.

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks magic. It is amazing what is oit there today. Sometimes I have a peek on ebay with different keywords and the things you find are amazing. Truly a budget is the limit.


----------



## Cycleops

That's a very impressive layout. So much atmosphere. IMHO there are too few European layouts on here. I don't know too much about German railways but it Epoch 1V? Where did you get the idea to model this? What's you're connection with Germany, if any? I am also considering doing a small German shelf layout. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Big Ed

Hello Cosmos, looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:

You know me, I will add some of my thoughts I got while looking at it. 
They use sand over there? Maybe squeeze in a sanding tower somewhere?
The concrete pad is too clean for all the work that goes on there?

How about some junk laying around the roundhouse and the crane? A lot of engine houses had a whole bunch of junk laying around.

I like the turntable gravel and grass look.
Is there a man inside the shed? A light?

What is next in the plan book?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi. All yout thaughts are correct and in hand. Dirty concrete, junk etc all coming later. Stay tuned.


----------



## cosmos2002

Cycleops said:


> That's a very impressive layout. So much atmosphere. IMHO there are too few European layouts on here. I don't know too much about German railways but it Epoch 1V? Where did you get the idea to model this? What's you're connection with Germany, if any? I am also considering doing a small German shelf layout. Keep up the great work.


66
Hi. No connection to germany but my favourite brand of trains is Roco. Great pull, size in ho, great detail and a lot of spare parts available. Nearly all thier models are either german or austrian Coupled to this is the hundreds of buildings and cars available from 4 great companies. All this is readily available from european suppliers so keeping the costs down. The layout is 1960's so epoch 3 to 4 because I love diesels and steam and these were still running in europe till the late 60's. The layout I studied for about a year before I started and just got the ideas from railroading magazines.in the beginning I had the benefit of my father in law helping. It was him who calculated the gradients for the helixes and constructed them. He has since passed away and I miss him and his criticism big time. Have a look at the website listed below and if you need anything just give me a shout.


----------



## VegasN

Wow......I don't even know what to say......but......wow......


----------



## Gramps

Very nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks for the comments and gramps, welcome.


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi all.

latest additions to the yard. a large signal house, a water tower and water cranes. obviously they are without landscaping. they are placed on the layout and am working on the lights. last 2 plaza lights go in as will and needed wiring.

















the interior detail.









Unfortunately the picture is horrible. normally you can see all the detail inside. this was taken using my phone. i will take some with the camera later on.


----------



## cosmos2002

lights all tested


----------



## Patrick1544

Very nice work. Detail in the tower is great!


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## cosmos2002

New additions.

Sanding tower

























And some junk for Big Ed


----------



## cosmos2002

Also various huts

























And a water crane...


----------



## Cycleops

Great work, nice detail. I particularly like thie way your background photo blends in.


----------



## Big Ed

cosmos2002 said:


> New additions.
> 
> Sanding tower
> 
> 
> And some junk for Big Ed


Hello Cosmos.
Looking good! (as always)

There you go junk added, but it now needs more junk.
Wheels/axles? :thumbsup:

Have you any detail inside the engine house?
Have you ever seen this members house?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=228568&postcount=1083

That is in this thread starting around post # 1083
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14365&highlight=engine+house+details

There is more on it there.

Side observation,
Your bumper is not set right in the first picture, a train must have hit it too hard. 
Needs a repair crew to fix it.


----------



## cosmos2002

thanks all for the comments. No detail in the engine house. that is a future project i wwould like to do.


----------



## cosmos2002

More finished areas. Now totally landscaped.


----------



## Magic

Cosmos You sure do some amazing work in such a short amount of time. 
Looks just fantastic 

Magic


----------



## cosmos2002

thanks. the trick is that I prepare everything by doing lots of research. when I work on the layout I am then 100%concentrated and can do 2 or 3 hours at a stretch. I have so much fun and forget everything else that time just flies by.

By the way. your layout is progressing nicely as well so well done there too.


----------



## cosmos2002

I was not happy with how the windows were restricting the view of the workers inside. Took it apart and re-designed them. Now I am happy.

Pics show the control tower with the room lights on and off


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi

Finally a train running. Testing of the yard switches, turntable etc. keeping an eye on ballasting etc.

Sorry the vid is a bit jerky.


----------



## cosmos2002

Second run from the yard to the first station.


----------



## Magic

Super nice cosmos, hard to tell if the scenery makes the trains look great or the trains makes the scenery better. A perfect blend if you ask me.

The more open windows in the switch tower are a big improvement. 

Magic


----------



## Cycleops

Very nice. I am putting together a German layout, trouble is I don't have much background knowledge of their rail network. I'd appreciate somewhere I could get a run down regarding types of locos, eras, pre/post unification etc.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks magic.

Hi Cycleops

After America I am sure that Germany has the biggest number of Rail modellers in the world. the clubs run into the hundreds and the websites in the thousands. One problem: 95% are in german without translation. So if you don't speak or at least read german look into the British sites, another great Model railroading nation.
below are a couple of starters which will keep you busy for some time. 
http://www.worldrailfans.info/Articles/Europe/GBriefHistory.shtml
http://trains.manvell.org.uk/links.htm

What i found as a great help are the websites of the manufactures themselves which are a mine of information. You have your work cut out but that is 75% of the fun.

cheers

H


----------



## Cycleops

Thanks cosmos, that's very useful. I'm just getting to grips with the eras.


----------



## cosmos2002

Welcome. Need any help feel free.


----------

